# Lets be honest



## texasred

Just a topic where we can post what others on the forum may not know about us, and our dogs. 
I don't run my dogs everyday. At least one day a week we kick back, and they get a 30-45 minute leash walk in my neighborhood. 
Even though they are crate trained, I let them (all 3) pileup with me in the bed for a nap during the day because I enjoy it.
I let them dig in one section of the backyard as much as they want. Its not next to the house, or fence, and they like digging.
I read every ingredient that goes into their dog food, and treats, and have spent hours researching the best dog food for them. But they will still cleanout the birdfeeder that's in the backyard. They also get fast food occasionally on a road trip. 
I think I would have more of a problem with Lucy going to my daughters fulltime, than when my older kids left the nest. I even offered to buy her a new puppy, or pay her for Lucy. She declined the offer.
Last is my home was spotless before owning vizslas. With them apart of my life, my priorities have changed. I would rather be outside playing with the dogs, than making sure everything in my home is in place.


----------



## harrigab

ooooh! this could be worthy of a tub of popcorn ...need to nip out soonish, I'll have a think about what I dare admit haha!


----------



## texasred

Just wanted to have a we're not perfect, nonjudgmental topic.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

If I could love this thread rather then just like it I would... brilliant 

My Oscar sleeps in our bed under the covers every night. Sometimes it can be incredibly annoying (he is a duvet stealer) but I wouldn't change it for the world!
He gets away with being very cheeky (nicking socks, slippers etc...) because he is so **** cute when he is running around the house 'roo roo rooing' with something in his mouth
He gets far too many treats and is spoilt rotten
I spend way too much money on him but again wouldn't change a thing
I have never loved anything quite as much as my soppy ginger dog!!


----------



## harrigab

Ruby hates postmen, wary of strangers to the point that I tell them not to stroke her unless she initiates it (strangely enough on a shoot she's the exact opposite ), she quite often gets the leftovers at mealtimes, really doesn't like to be too close to strange dogs when she's on a lead, gets a bit "sticky" on point,
Loves the postman that lives next door but one, once she knows you she loves you forever, loves kids, loves Elvis's puppy food, great HP dog despite my inexperienced training ability to start, not so good on the R, will run all day when we're working.
Elvis....he's just bombproof, not come across anything yet that phases him, there's time yet though


----------



## redbirddog

Oh great thread TexasRed. I'll be sure to give an accounting for my two "angels" this evening. For now I'll just state that my wife and I have a line of clothing I call "custome taylored and redesigned by Bailey." Something about denim.
RBD


----------



## mswhipple

Okay, I'm going to be perfectly honest here... Willie is about the most perfect dog I have ever known. Everything he does pleases me. I can't think of a thing about him that I would change. Of course, I'm not biased in any way. He is just the best!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## sillybluecreature

oh boy! well, lets be honest- 

I love my dog more than my boyfriend.
I'm secretly happy that she ignores most people that want to pet her, but goes nuts for her family.
I love watching her run circles around every other dog in the park
I give up on doing anything in the evening if she's lying on top of me.
I enthusiastically agree to hang out with friends and will make an excuse later if it's not something my dog come along with.
I always save a tiny bit of meat from my meal for her to "clean up"
I hardly ever bake with chocolate anymore
I've cut out hanging out with friends with babies if they are not ok with a puppy around their precious ones
I cook for my dog...I choose my grocery store of the week depending on what I think she may want in rotation
I have to actively remember not to talk about my dog every second
I learned to knit so I could make her a snood
About 3/4 of my photos are of my dog
I've lost any friends with pet allergies...
I bought an apartment just so she should be happy
and now I want to work my butt off to save up for a house so I can get more Vizslas!


----------



## CrazyCash

This is a great thread. There's so much to be honest about... 

I let Cash get away with way too much. You would think it's because of his leg, but it's not, it's because of his eyes. He looks at me with those beautiful soft eyes and he looks so sweet that it's hard to discipline him sometimes (when he's being really bad, I make sure not to look him in the eyes so I can stay strong  ). Cash will jump up and put his front foot on the counter to see if there's anything worth taking and instead of correcting him, I usually walk up behind him and give him a bear hug, a little kiss and then set him gently back on the ground. He also likes to try and chew on this one particular pillow in my living room and he will grab it right in front of me and take it to the middle of the room and start chewing on it. Instead of correcting him, I usually say (in a completely amused voice) "what do you think you are doing Mr.?" (which in dog translates to blah, blah, blah) and then I go over take the pillow away and pet him on the head while I'm doing it. 

When we go on walks, I make Cash walk next to me on a heel until we get off of our street and then when we get to the park I let him walk however he wants. I never let Penny do this, but this is where I feel back for Cash with the three legs. He can't walk as far on the leash as Penny because he gets tired much faster and needs a rest - hopping takes a lot out of him. It sounds funny, but running is much easier for him than walking and especially walking on the cement. So I let him explore in the grass and get out in front of me or stop and smell things, then when he's done, I take him back home and take Penny out alone for a longer walk. Cash hates being left alone at home and cries the entire time, which breaks my heart, but I've tried walking him as far as Penny and he almost has a heat stroke and gets very foamy and his front leg will start to shake uncontrollably, so for his own good, he has to stay home. 

I've also completely gotten over getting mad when they destroy things - now I just look at it as they entertained themselves while I was gone and I clean up the mess.

I am a little harder on Penny than I am with Cash. She has some fear issues, and I try not baby her because I don't want to reinforce the fear. I do sometimes sneak her extra treats because she is by far a better listener than Cash (probably because I'm so hard on her). I'd also love to try agility with her because I think that she would be fantastic at it, but I worry about her fear of men and how people will perceive her. Penny is also one of the best cuddler's in the world and once she meets you and realizes that you aren't going to hurt her, she will try to crawl up in your lap and lick your face.

Every evening we have a "dog pile" on my bed. I run in there and jump on the bed, followed closely behind by two red crazy beasts and then I cover my head with my arms and in a high pitched voice start saying their names. They go crazy and try to break through my arms to get to my face so they can lick me. Then we wrestle a little bit and then we finally calm down and have some cuddles.

I could go on and on, but I think my post is already long enough.


----------



## R E McCraith

Honest ? - it all comes back 2 family Values - NO perfect V - NO perfect OWNER - commit 2 their life !!!!!! or NEVER GET 1 !!!!!!! THEY NEVER LEAVE HOME !!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyloo

I think my husband loves Ruby more than me -- I catch him talking to her when he doesn't know I am listening and he's the sappiest, most baby talking guy ever. He also kisses her on the head when he leaves for work in the morning!  :
We don't cut her nails enough because she hates it and it makes me feel bad.
I bake for her (homemade treats) more than my family members.
She sleeps under our covers with us and I probably don't wash the bed sheets enough taking that into consideration!
I take pictures of her every single day. My friends have GOT to be tired of it... I'm thinking of creating an instagram page just for her!
I loved my cats more before we got Ruby! Now they probably don't get enough attention. Ooops.


----------



## dextersmom

I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!

Birch is almost a year old and *still* does not walk nicely on a leash even though we walk every day. Right now we walk with a leash attached to a harness AND a leash attached to her Halti (although finally we're making progress!). So I'm walking two dogs with three leashes!

I will totally turn down plans with people if I think my dog is going to be crated too long or I just want more snuggles 



TexasRed said:


> Last is my home was spotless before owning vizslas. With them apart of my life, my priorities have changed. I would rather be outside playing with the dogs, than making sure everything in my home is in place.


Ditto! I was borderline OCD before the dogs  I remember the first couple weeks of having Dexter (being sleep deprived and shark attacked) I would toss kibble all over the kitchen floor to keep him busy and close by while I was cooking/doing dishes. The first time I did it in front of my husband was the one and only time I've ever seen him speechless. "But... but... you... the floor... "  Now I just day dream about Roombas...


----------



## dextersmom

Oh, and I totally have conversations with them on a daily basis. To the point where I will ask them like, "So did you have fun at the park" and my husband will answer for them, "Sure mom, I played with a lab for a long time, and then I chased a squirrel..."


----------



## hobbsy1010

dextersmom said:


> I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!


Got to hold my hand up to this disgusting habit too!!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## hobbsy1010

hobbsy1010 said:


> dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to hold my hand up to this disgusting habit too!!! :-\
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

Not my eye 'Booger's' the dogs.............obviously!!!


----------



## Janders

Our lives seem to revolve around Gus now. If he can't go with us somewhere - we don't go. This included our wedding last year. We put off the honeymoon because I don't want to leave him. I keep saying we'll go somewhere tropical in December for our first anniversary but honestly know - we won't. I tell my husband I worry Gus will get separation anxiety but know it'll be me not him. My husband banned him from the bed but as soon as he's out the door to work, I let Gus under the covers to cuddle. Gus always gets the last bite of whatever I'm eating (unless it's chocolate). At 15 months old, he still doesn't walk good on a leash. I thought the collar was choking him so we now have a harness. This is even after puppy classes. I am very protective of him. He loves to play with other dogs but if I think they're getting too rough I get angry at the other dogs. We no longer go to friends' houses that are not dog friendly. If they don't want to come over here - we just don't get together. I've finally cured my "baby fever!" (Husband is relieved.  ) I can't imagine my life without Gus. I love him so, so much. Gosh - this even sounds sappy as I write. My parents constantly remind me that "he's just a dog." I secretly disagree.


----------



## texasred

dextersmom said:


> I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!
> 
> Birch is almost a year old and *still* does not walk nicely on a leash even though we walk every day. Right now we walk with a leash attached to a harness AND a leash attached to her Halti (although finally we're making progress!). So I'm walking two dogs with three leashes!
> 
> I will totally turn down plans with people if I think my dog is going to be crated too long or I just want more snuggles
> 
> 
> 
> TexasRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last is my home was spotless before owning vizslas. With them apart of my life, my priorities have changed. I would rather be outside playing with the dogs, than making sure everything in my home is in place.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto! I was borderline OCD before the dogs  I remember the first couple weeks of having Dexter (being sleep deprived and shark attacked) *I would toss kibble all over the kitchen floor to keep him busy and close by while I was cooking/doing dishes. The first time I did it in front of my husband was the one and only time I've ever seen him speechless. "But... but... you... the floor... "*  Now I just day dream about Roombas...
Click to expand...

June doesn't like thunderstorms, so I brought a live quail into the house for her to do retrieves during a bad storm. She loved it, but I had bird feathers floating around the living room.


----------



## dextersmom

TexasRed said:


> June doesn't like thunderstorms, so I brought a live quail into the house for her to do retrieves during a bad storm. She loved it, but I had bird feathers floating around the living room.


Is it bad that you just gave me an idea for how to get Dexter over being terrified of my husband mowing the lawn?? 

(He's not scared of lawn mowers, or my husband, but just the combo of the two. I think he gets worried the lawn mower is going to hurt his precious daddy. NOTHING messes with his daddy.)


----------



## dextersmom

Haha, that just made me think of another confession:

When Dexter is being really bad, I'll ask him, "Is Daddy home?" He's guaranteed to sit nicely and quietly by the door for at least 15 minutes to wait for him. Usually I'll only do it if I know there's a chance he'll be home, but sometimes...


----------



## lilyloo

dextersmom said:


> Haha, that just made me think of another confession:
> 
> When Dexter is being really bad, I'll ask him, "Is Daddy home?" He's guaranteed to sit nicely and quietly by the door for at least 15 minutes to wait for him. Usually I'll only do it if I know there's a chance he'll be home, but sometimes...


I do something like that as well! Except I'll ask Ruby where the fly/bug/bird is and she'll run around the house and entertain herself for a good 10 min looking for the non existent bug.


----------



## sillybluecreature

hobbsy1010 said:


> dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to hold my hand up to this disgusting habit too!!! :-\
> 
> Hobbsy
Click to expand...

omg! I didn't know this was a normal thing! She loves eye goobers


----------



## tknafox2

You Know... I asked the Vet about this Eye goober thing, because Fergy grooms Pearl,( her ears, eyes, behind, wounds, etc.) but apparently the eyes/ears are yeast-y, which is sweet, or tasty... so that is the attraction. yes, if I clean off his eyes, he will fight me for the goobers. Oh Well!!
As far as honesty... I do all the bad stuff you all do... I think indulgence is my worst vise. 
Fergy will sit in the kitchen and point and whine at the peanut butter Jar... I know exactly what he wants, but he asks so nicely, and so smartly... I just have to let him know I understand...so I put a big scoop of peanut butter in a hollow marrow bone, and let him lick it out... nothing wrong with that, right.
And, when I make breakfast, He hears me crack the eggs, then he sits so smartly, patient, licking his lips, because he knows I'm going to give him one. How could I not?? 

I'm trying to think of something different that I am bad about doing, or that I could confess to, but you all have already said it, and I don't feel so guilty anymore, because ... your just as bad as me... or maybe I am just as bad as you... Ha Ha :


----------



## Hbomb

Great thread! 

H sleeps in our bed, under the covers, like a furry spoon. When I leave for work in the morning, I will tuck him back in bed before I go.

He is very lazy and will happily lie in bed till 4pm, without going outside even to pee, if we let him. (We don't usually!)

When we went on holiday last month, I didn't want him in kennels, so we put him in dog daycare. It cost more per night for the dogs 'hotel' than it did for ours!


----------



## texasred

June is second in command around the house, and once in awhile I have to remind her who is first in command. She is a self-appointed mommas girl, that does what I tell her, but has a cat like approach to following other peoples orders. She does this sleepy eyed look at them, and then looks away as if to say "Your beneath me." Unless its something she wants to do. Once she hears them call Mom, she gets up and does it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

I LOVE this topic. I have given way more "likes" than any other one.

I had quite a few "oh, me too's"

I let them sleep on the bed during the day, even though it means that sometimes there is sand to be brushed off before I get in.

On our walks I carry a poop bag. I use it to pick up poop, but not to take it home. I toss it in the woods (the poop only, not the bag). My attitude is: "If it's not seen nor smelled, it doesn't exist".

I get much more concerned when a dog is not well, than when my wife is.

I feel guilty when I don't have treats/bones in the freezer for them.

I seldom tell non-dog people how I really feel about our dogs.

Bob


----------



## harrigab

wife says my facebook page has far more pics of the dogs than family.....I reply that my dogs are better looking than my family.."ouch!!"


----------



## MCD

My LET'S BE HONEST is...................
Dharma is not the most consistent at being crate trained and that makes me a not so good vizsla mom. She is spoiled absolutely rotten and is our baby(our child). I would never call Dharma my child.(Yeah right! . Oh and no Dharma is not just a dog. My therapist has a wet cold nose. This my mother will never understand. No one seems to understand that she sleeps in our bed and is technically our Chaperone! There I've said it now!


----------



## toadnmeme

sillybluecreature said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dextersmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I let Dexter eat his eye goobers after I wipe them out of his eyes (ewwww....)!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to hold my hand up to this disgusting habit too!!! :-\
> 
> Hobbsy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> omg! I didn't know this was a normal thing! She loves eye goobers
Click to expand...

Eye booger eating is my older one's favorite morning routine when I clean his eyes. Everyone else in the family finds it disgusting, lol. Glad to know he's not the only one!!!


----------



## einspänner

I love these! Here are mine.

I frequently encourage Scout to chase gulls, sandpipers, crows, lizards, and crabs and I didn't discourage her from chasing our cats. I'm sure they didn't mind.

Sometimes I ignore the no bikers, skateboarders, walkers, or pets sign on a nearby golf course and use it as my personal bike path. Scout loves running on the manicured green. 

I still haven't paid my parents back for Scout...they're very patient people.

Ever since I got her and the compliments about what a lovely labradoodle she is rolled in, I've had an unhealthy hatred for all doodle mixes. 

I haven't completely trained out her jumping behavior because I like getting hugs from her too much and the same goes for her holding my arm in her mouth. It's endearing even if it occasionally hurts.


----------

